# Train-li/proline R7 switch



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I see the ad in GR this month but it's not on the site

What radius is an R7 switch? i've done some searching but have not been able to find it. I'd love to swap out the Aristo#6s for something more reliable. I know the #6 does not have a radius, but does anyone know how the Proline R7 switch would compare to an aristo #6? It looks to be shorter, for one thing


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw it in the same ad, looked nice. 

I am impressed with the quality of my two TrainLine R2 turnouts. For those wanting large radius turnouts, it could be a winner.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Judging from the pic it looks more like a wide radius switch. It also is only 2 ft in length compaired to a no 6 at almost 3 ft. Wonder if it comes in NS rails. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the wide radius is closer to an R5, but I may be wrong about that


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

I understand that the R7 has a 2400 mm radius (8' radius; 16' diameter). The diverging route is 17 degrees of a circle. It's supposed to be available in brass and nickel. I have one on order to try as an Aristo #6 replacement. Even with the Train-Li retrofit my AMS cars do not operate very well through the #6. 

Bert


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Just a few comments:

We tried to introduce logic into our hobby. So TrainLine45 (short TL45) the manufactuer of the ProLine of track and switches thinks of 300mm (1') increments. LGB's logic was short sighted when introducing a large switch to name it R5. We therefore correct this since R7 is 4x 300mm (R4,R5,R6,R7) away from R3. The angle of the #6 frog is like our angle on our frog. But we made a much more compact switch to give you more liberty in your design. We don't waist space in front of the points neither behind the frog. The frog is automatically powered, but to everybodies delgiht NOT by a microswitch









I am open to any questions you might have.

The switches arrive 1. st week in March and I will have them in York. Pre-orders can be given over the phone. Just call us. And since this is a new product _ I offer 100% money back gurantee for 6 month to proof that we are behind this switch.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Axel. Will they be available in stainless as well as brass and nickel-silver?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Axel. I take it as being available only in NS and is the price more for the NS? And you can bet I'll be getting some if they got a guarantee like that as You know Axle I got the right conditions to do the full test. later RJD


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

We are promoting the NS as the "other stainless steel". Our track was used in the Boston South Station layout and after endless hours of use the track looks as sharp as the day it was put down. Therefore NI delivers the best of both worlds for a better price. Best conductivity and no tarnish like you would expect from stainless steel.

The NI switch is $165.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I am very confused.... NS means Nickel Silver in my mind. Nickel Silver is NOT nickel. 

Also, I believe that the train-li products are nickel-plated brass. 

solid nickel silver is VERY different from nickel, and no one makes solid nickel track in any scale as far as I know. 

Axel, maybe you can clairify? 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. your site shows the "NI" switches, but the description still says "solid brass"...


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry in the hurry I type waht was said in the previous post - Greg you are right NI is the coret answer. And actually this rail underwent an even more complicated process:

first Copper plated then Nickel plated.

This way perfect adhesion of Nickel is guaranteed. Nickel wouldn't not bond well directly with brass.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Axel! 

From what I saw of the failed LGB track, they tried plating the nickel directly to the brass. 

Using copper first is a time-honored method, like car bumpers. Most people do not know that a car bumper is basically steel, then copper plating, then nickel, and a very thin coat of chromium (chrome), which is almost clear. What you see is mostly the nickel. 

Good to know you have done what has worked for years. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I never knew there was logic to large scale.

So R1 is 300mm, R2 is 600mm, R3 is 900mm?


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

Tom, 

For LGB stuff R1 is 600 mm. But R2 and R3 did not follow the 300 mm formula. IIRC R2 is 765 mm and R3 is 1175 mm. 

Bert


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg I'm sure you will find that Peco Track is Nickel Silver. G-45 and 1 Guage.
Rod F


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have an updated page on my site for LGB:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...a-switches* 


Was there ever an R4?

And what mm dimension is R7 supposed to be in mm?

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah. So I was correct. There isn't any logic in Large Scale. Whew, I was worried there.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, no obvious logic...

R1 and R2 would give 6" center to center spacing on curves, may have been ok with short locos for "nested" loops, but with a larger loco, having 2 parallel curves at that spacing would not work.










LGB R3 jumps up a lot in size from R2, 3 foot more in diameter, and then R4 does not exist (AFAIK), and then R5... at 15 foot diameter (4640 mm diameter)

Don't know what R7 would be, but this train-li switch much closer to R5, in terms of curvature and in terms of frog angle.


Regards, Greg


----------

